# Solutions for removing a dead pixel?



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I have a dead Pixel on my laptop screen, but HP will not do anything about this until there is ATLEAST 4 bad pixels...ugg... Any solutions to removing this dead/stuck pixel? Actually, HOW do you know if the pixel is DEAD or STUCK? :shrug: I have already tried the "massaging" the screen, with out success... I'm getting ready to run a free program that MIGHT remove dead OR stuck pixels. (http://www.killdeadpixel.com/) ANY ideas would be GREATLY appreciated!!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

If it dead, its dead. NO LCD vendor is going to do anything about 1 dead pixel, it happens to most LCD screens at some time in there life. Most LCD warranties list specific criteria for a lcd to be bad. Usually its 4 or more connect pixels. There is a program called dead pixel tester http://www.dps.uk.com/ that you can use to confirm bad pixels. It set the screen to all the same color and then changes colors. a pixel that doesnt change is dead.


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

So, what's the diffrence between a dead and STUCK pixel?


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

14yearpcmaker said:


> So, what's the diffrence between a dead and STUCK pixel?


I know nothing about it, but I Googled "killdeadpixel.com", and #2 is: http://www.waitingtoconnect.com/

Look for the entry that starts, "Pixel issues", it has what looks like a good explanation.

-Dan


----------



## 14yearpcmaker (Mar 11, 2007)

I visited that site, and will install the program later tonight!


----------

